# Meeting



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I got out my bow the other day and started practicing. I was wondering if anyone would like to meet and practice shooting? We have 10 acres in Fowlerville that we can practice with our bows...from the ground and from our stands. We can also shoot skeet ( I have a hand tossing one and a foot release one) and cans with our guns. How about it ladies is anyone up for maybe a day or we could even make it an over night thing where we put up the tents and have a bonfire. Let me know what you think

QS


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Is this ladies only? I have a skeet thrower, and my oldest son wants to learn to shoot a shotgun. We both also tinker with archery once in awhile  <----<<<


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Joe,

I think we could set up one for a mixed group also. I would like to have on for just the ladies but a group one sounds great also. When would you be looking at? I'll set it up with my hubby and we can do men..women and kids. We have a 10 year old who shoots both a gun and a bow. We could make it a big BBQ and target shoot. WHat a great idea!!!! 

How about it everyone...when are you available?

QS


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sounds good. anytime in may would work. we have plenty of room for camping out at our place also. even have a fire pit and a target range. heck why not have a pig roast. everyone chip in some money and bring a dish to pass and have a party. ill supply the beer.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

AWESOME!!!!!!!! That sounds like a great idea!!!! Were in for sure!!!! How about the weekend of May 18th? Kids are WELCOME!!!!! This is going to be so much fun!!! I can't wait!!!! So you want to have it at your house then Bill? We'l chip in on the pig and bring a dish to pass. I'll make jello shots and brownies. Lets try to keep a list going so we don't have a ton of the same stuff. We need to make sure we have stuff for the kids to drink. Will you have Billy? We'll have TJ so I hope people bring their kids!!

QS


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Joe, the reason Queen just wants ladies at the one....the ladies don't want us to know that the targets they use look like a male...2 legged ones! lol


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

You figured us out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As long as you won't have sympathy pain when we stick it where we always want to I hope you can make it!!! We are going to have a blast!!!!!

QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I had this moved here because I thought it would get a better turn out. I have a separate one for the ladies in the ladies forum. These will be on different days. All women are welcome to come to the ladies outing even if it will be their first time out. Please check it out in the ladies forum. Guys get your wifes...girlfriends etc on and going in on the fun!!! 

QS


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Wild Bill, how very generous of you to offer your place for a get together! I'm not sure what work will be like then, but I'm sure interested! My two kids would have a ball....Can you e-mail me directions or a map? I'm comming from Macomb Co.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I'll have to go through all the kids schedules and see if I can bring them. Where is Wild Bill's place located? <----<<<


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i talked to the old ball and chain and it looks like may will not be a good month. so how about june? this will give some more time to get a pig and a roaster. maybe even someone who knows how to roast one. i figure everyone who wants to can come on over friday evening to start the pig and we can have a bon fire. we have 15 acres so theres plenty of room for tents or even trailers if you want. if it happens to rain i have a large pole barn so we can move everything indoors. we are located north of fowlerville. about 10 miles from the i-96 exit and about 7 miles from the i-69 perry exit. anyone who plans on coming i will email directions to or will call and give directions. so check the calanders and let us know what weekend would be good and hopefully everyone can make it. also if anyone has any experience at roasting a pig we would greatly appreciate the help. i have never roasted one i just eat like one.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i almost fogot. anyone that wants to bring there bows and shoot that will be fine. i would love to shoot skeet but the neighbors horses pasture runs the lenght of my property and i dont think they would like that.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll be there for the party I don't need practice with my Bow...every year I practice and still hit where I am aiming...


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like fun!! How much of a shooting range do you have? Rifle or pistol? Please keep us posted as to a date!!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Our property is about 5 minutes from Wild Bills. People who want to shoot skeet can do so there...hand guns also welcome. I'm not sure if you are allowed to shoot rifles there. I will call the township to see. WHen in June are we looking at? 

QS


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i was trying to get some feedback on what weekend would be good for everyone. i was thinking the second or third weekend in june. are either of those good for you queen? if so let me know so we can see about renting a pig roaster and find a pig to buy. we still need someone with roasting experience to lend a hand so if anyone can help out let me know. we are also setting up horseshoes and badmitten net. maybe even a volleyball net if i have enough time to get sand and stuff. when we can decide on a weekend i will post a map or will email one to anyone that wants to come.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have worked pig roast outings before and can ask my buddy what all it entails. The place we get them from sets them up and runs in starting the morning that we get it so it is done when they drop it off. I think that you can ask a pig farmer about it and they should be able to help out as well. I would love the chance to get down to meet some of you as well as let me borrow  some pistol time!! (seeing as I dont own one)


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WB,

We can do it any weekend in June except for the 28th-30th. I'll ask my brother about the pig roast. I pretty sure he has done one at one of his parties. I hope everyone can make it!!! It should be a blast 

QS


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Sounds like a fun time and we're going to try and make it, depending upon the final date. We would be interested in the skeet shoot part also.


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

Howdy, 
Hope you don't mind if I stick my nose in. I have been trying to get my wife involved in something out-of doors for some time. She likes to fish and hunt for moral mushrooms. And since I got my girls into rifle shooting at Linden, it seems to have sparked a little something in her. Hope fully you-all could add that extra little excitement needed to get her hooked.
I have roasted 2 pigs and will be doing another one this year for a family reunion in July. I have opted to roast a 125# pig for aprox 30 people and sent home the extra meat home with those who came. Everyone goes home with something. It doesn't take that long to cook one, maybe 5-6hrs and a 12pk. During this time I end up putting out the flaming pig 2-3x, real neat when you use a garden hose on burning grease. Yea-Haw!! Sounds like fun, can Barb, kids (3) and I play? 
Tony


----------

